# How to keep off dust from speakers



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

I donot have a separate room as a home theatre. In my living room i have placed the psb speakers. Is ther a way to keep off the dust settling on the speakers.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Keeping them in the box is perhaps the only way to accomplish that. Dust is everywhere, and there's really nothing you can do about it. High gloss black paint is the worst for showing dust and fingerprints -and light reflections - which is why I avoid it whenever possible. Other finishes are better at hiding it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Play them really loud! The dust just vibrates off


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Play them really loud! The dust just vibrates off


+1!!! The only way is to eliminate dust. Not gonna happen. Get a Swiffer, and be ready to go over your stuff once or twice a week. (Or as needed)
Rinse and repeat!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All joking aside keeping the speaker grills on also helps a lot, they are included for a reason.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I think you just have to keep dusting them off. You might be able to set them up in a clean room with negative air flow, but this probably would cost you more than it is worth.

I worry more about dust getting into my amps and receiver.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Only thing I could think of is covering them up when you're not using them.
I thought about buying some computer printer covers or something for covering up my receiver, etc., but it's such a hassle if you use it all the time.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

macromicroman said:


> I think you just have to keep dusting them off. You might be able to set them up in a clean room with negative air flow, but this probably would cost you more than it is worth. I worry more about dust getting into my amps and receiver.


+1 on the AVR. Mine has been serviced, so I don't mind pulling the chassis cover and hitting it with compressed air. My rack doesn't have doors, so between my 3kids and cat, the dust flies! I dust and clean my gear weekly.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

While there's no way to completely prevent dust having your vents cleaned on occasion helps. Whether that's worth it is up to you.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

JBrax said:


> While there's no way to completely prevent dust having your vents cleaned on occasion helps. Whether that's worth it is up to you.


+1

I'll add, new windows and doors can make a hugh difference in the amount of dust that enters the house and sound for that matter too.


----------

